# [Contact Icloud] - Problème de synchronisation



## DorianM69 (1 Mars 2017)

Bonjour,

je viens récemment d'acquérir mon Iphone 7 et j'aimerais tout simplement transférer les contacts de mon iphone 6s vers ce nouvel Iphone via Icloud.

Je m’aperçois que les contacts de mon iphones 6S ne sont pas tous sur Icloud (notamment les plus récents).

J'ai parcouru différents forum / site, qui proposent généralement la même solution :
- Vérifier que la case contact soit coché dans les réglages Icloud du téléphone.
- Décocher / recocher cette case (Fusionner les contacts)
- Faire une sauvegarde Icloud
- Déconnecter le téléphone d'Icloud puis le reconnecter

Pourtant le problème persiste toujours, lorsque je me connecte sur Icloud, dans l'onglet Contact, je ne vois pas tous les contacts présents sur mon Iphone 6S.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------

